# First Rally competition



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Breathe .... that is my advice. awww, now don't laugh lol!! You'd be surprised how many people get all out of breath doing hardly anything because they are so excited/nervous. 

Take a few breathmints with you if you think you'll get nervous. They help mask the smell of adreniline which your dog can smelll on your breath. 

and last bit of advice TAKE A CAMERA AND USE IT!!!  We want to see pictures AND if one of your friends is helpful enough to use the video feature on a digi cam (or if you have an actucal video cam) to video your run you can learn a lot plus have fun memories to share  I have vid from my first trip in the rally ring with Howie. I found it recently on photobucket and got to relive the memory all over again 

HAVE FUN!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Good, sound advice from WP! The most important thing is to enjoy this time with your dog. This is a wonderful way to bond and have special "we time". Please let us know how it went. And I agree...photos please?


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Take your time and read the signs carefully and pay attention to the course sequence. It is surprisingly easy to miss a sign sometimes. If you're not sure what a sign means, ask other exhibitors. You'll get a 10 minute walk-thru without your dog (in AKC at least) and you'll get a copy of the course. 

Make it a fun experience for your dog. Remember to smile at your dog and give lots of encouragement and praise.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

We went to our first competition a couple of weeks ago and what I learned is that you have to just relax, breathe and enjoy yourself! Laugh at the little mistakes you and you pup make and celebrate your successes like crazy!

My boy is very excitable and I was so concerned about him getting too worked up and not performing, but after I saw the first few dogs go I realized that we are all in the same boat. Dogs that had performed perfectly in run thru's were disqualifying and every dog had to be coaxed along the course. In fact in the first trial, only one of five dogs earned a qualifying score - no, not us! LOL! - but it made the rest of the day a lot more fun as I was able to just let it go so both of us could enjoy ourselves.

Even in the advanced class, one big Rottie performed a station close to the entrance and then just trotted on out of the ring right back to his crate! 


Just enjoy!!!


----------



## Raena (Sep 20, 2009)

Soooo, to recap so far, first night was just Mighite we ended up in first place with a 98. This morning I did both migh and Zulu and Zulu got first (!) with a 99 and migh got 4th with a 98 (sorry this is so dry ) this after noon migh got first with another 98 (noticing a trend?) and Zulu didnt place but got a 92 because I had a death hold on her leash (still a little nervous)
Oh and Mighite got his TITLE!!!!!!!  we have one more class tomorrow so I'm kinda hoping Zulu gets hers too!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Raena said:


> Soooo, to recap so far, first night was just Mighite we ended up in first place with a 98. This morning I did both migh and Zulu and Zulu got first (!) with a 99 and migh got 4th with a 98 (sorry this is so dry ) this after noon migh got first with another 98 (noticing a trend?) and Zulu didnt place but got a 92 because I had a death hold on her leash (still a little nervous)
> Oh and Mighite got his TITLE!!!!!!!  we have one more class tomorrow so I'm kinda hoping Zulu gets hers too!


YAY for you!!! That is fantastic! Are you enjoying it?


----------



## Raena (Sep 20, 2009)

A blast! There are about 8 dogs from our classes and we have all done really well so far we should have 6 or so new titles between us it's just a great bunch of dogs
Oh and we got lots of photos and videos so if someone is willing to tell me how to post the videos that would be amazing and photos will go up when we get home


----------



## Raena (Sep 20, 2009)

Just got back home, and they are exhausted!!! All passed out wherever they landed. here are a few pics from my work camera, one of my friends husband is sending out video and pics from the other cameras soon, more poodle pics to come 
Oh, and Zulu TITLED too!!! She got 1st with a 99, my friends who were there too finished theirs as well the group of us got 1st,2nd,3rd this morning, we are all pretty amazed
Also, just wanted to thank every one for all of the suggestions, especially the breathe and have fun, we tried our darnedest on the first one and had plenty of the second!!!!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

hey, wow, Congrats  Love the photos, especially that last one. Adorable! "is it MY turn yet?" LoL


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Congratulations!!! Way to go!!!!!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

They look great!!!!!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Wow, what a weekend! Congratulations to you and your friends! Love the last photo--so cute. Can't wait to see some video of the trials.


----------

